# changement d'icône app



## Az :-) (27 Février 2011)

bonjour, 

comme je n'arrive toujours je fini par venir poser la question, voila j'ai changer les icônes de photoshop et illustrator cs5, mais je n'y arrive pas du tout pour indesign, je ne peu copier mon icône dans les infos et quand je vais dans le contenus du paquet et que je change l'icône et bien rien ne change non plus alors que c'est cette méthode qui ma permis de le faire pour les deux autres alors une idée du problème ? pourquoi cela marche sur photoshop et illu et pas indesign ? 

edit j'ai oublier de dire que je suis sous snow léopard.

merci

Az


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (28 Février 2011)

Az :-) a dit:


> quand je vais dans le contenus du paquet



tu allais aussi 'dans' le contenu du paquet pour photoshop et illustrator?


----------



## Az :-) (28 Février 2011)

bonsoir,

oui pour photoshop et illustrator j'ai changer les icônes dans le contenu du paquet et cela a très bien fonctionné mais pas pour indesign... je comprend pas...


----------



## Spooky063 (28 Février 2011)

c'est peut être juste que tu n'a pas les droit sur ton application, vérifie.
Ca le fait aussi pour bridge il me semble


----------



## Az :-) (1 Mars 2011)

non je viens de vérifier, aucun problèmes aux niveau des permissions... c'est bizare quand même que sa ne fonctionne pas :mouais:


----------



## Spooky063 (1 Mars 2011)

Ben la seule façon de comprendre serait de télécharger une application comme candybar (avec la version d'évaluation tu pourra le faire), d'effectuer ton changement et de voir ce qui a changer dans ton paquet.


----------



## Az :-) (2 Mars 2011)

hé bien merci beaucoup, avec candybar cela a fonctionné  mais je n'ai pas remarqué d'autre changement dans le contenue que l'icone remplacée, enfin bon l'icône est changer et c'est cool   

merci


----------

